# ETC S4 Revolution now with Wybron inside



## icewolf08 (May 23, 2007)

For those of you who haven't heard yet, ETC is releasing a new version of the Source Four Revolution that includes a Wybron color scroller. Here is the press release:

Beginning May 17th, every new ETC Source Four Revolution® will be shipped with a 24-frame-capacity "Wybron® Inside" color scroller based on Wybron's industry-standard Coloram® technology. This means highly accurate and faster color changes - all of the time. 

In response to suggestions from top-level lighting designers, ETC has worked with Wybron engineers to make Revolution's pioneering cartridge-style color scroller even better, with pin-point accuracy and higher speed. Wybron's scroller technology combines with Revolution's other great features to bring you the ultimate in "made-for-theater" automated lighting. 

To differentiate this new Revolution version, the base Revolution fixture will now be designated by a new top-level part number - 7160A1017 - and pricing is now set at $4195. 

Revolutions already in the field are not left out, either. A kit is now available for converting existing Revolutions to the new scroller. The part number is 7160K1016, and the list price is $895. The kit comes with complete instructions and pre-loaded code and will take an estimated 30 minutes to install. It is important to note that the new scroller does not use the same mounting technique for color strings, so the previous template for color strings is no longer valid. The new template for scroller strings is included in the updated Revolution User Manual that ships with each new Revolution. It is also available here 

You will also notice another difference in new 'Wybron Inside' Revolutions. The standard 12-color scroll now contains a new complement of colors. One of the colors chosen for Revolution's stock gel scroll is Rosco 361- Hemsley Blue. New York City Ballet Company lighting designer Mark Stanley says: "It's a wonderful, cold blue that won't turn muddy when dimmed." More importantly, though, Rosco donates the proceeds to the Hemsley Foundation, which benefits aspiring lighting design students. Hemsley Blue is named for Gilbert Hemsley, legendary lighting designer and educator. ETC is proud to support Rosco's efforts on behalf of the Hemsley Foundation.​

Not sure if this is going to make me any more of a fan of the Revs, but it certainly is a step forward. Attached is the original copy I received.


----------



## Footer (May 23, 2007)

Should have put a CXI instead, if they are not going to make a CMY module, they could at least do a CXI.


----------



## soundlight (May 23, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> Should have put a CXI instead, if they are not going to make a CMY module, they could at least do a CXI.



That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## TimMiller (May 24, 2007)

they cannot make a CMY version b/c of patent infrigement with varilite. And there is no way Varilite will give them the rights to incorporate it. Oh well, in my true opinion, why polish a turd......


----------



## soundlight (May 24, 2007)

TimMiller said:


> Oh well, in my true opinion, why polish a turd......



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## icewolf08 (May 24, 2007)

Actually, according to the people I know at ETC, they tried a multi-string scroller idea, but it gave the fixture balance issues due to the weight of the scroller.

Anyway, how could it be patent infringement with Vari*Lite? Every ML maker and their mother makes a fixture with CMY, and ETC and VL are not the only people to make incandescent fixtures that could have CMY. Frankly, I think that a CMY module for the Revs would be a brilliant idea, and though I don't know much about engineering, the Revs are filled mostly with air, so there should be space. The modules are set up to accept three channels of DMX control each (or more for shutter modules) so I don't see why a simple CMY rotating disc mechanism (akin to the Mac600) or flag mechanism can't be made into a module.

Don't get me wrong, I am not trying to push the Revs. In fact, I take every opportunity I have to point out the flaws, and I have seen many issues come up since I started working with them. It's a good fixture that gets the job done, is it the best, not in my opinion. Is it worth the price? Probably.


----------



## Footer (May 24, 2007)

Ah yes... the story of ETC trying to find themselves in a world that has gone way past them. ....im ranting now... Most companys have found their niche, and run with it... strand does consoles and dimmers (they know the SL sucks, and they don't really care), wybrom does accessories, flying pig/high end does consoles and movers, vari lite does movers (there consoles also aren't the best)... most companies know their place... ETC made a great console with the expression line, however the EOS already exist, its called a hog. They stole the obsession from strand. They make great dimmers and great fixtures and probably the best architectural controls, but they are not an automated light company. They need to learn their place, and fast, other companies already know what they are. 

Now.... let me hear it.


----------



## gafftaper (May 24, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> Ah yes... the story of ETC trying to find themselves in a world that has gone way past them. ....im ranting now... Most companys have found their niche, and run with it... strand does consoles and dimmers (they know the SL sucks, and they don't really care), wybrom does accessories, flying pig/high end does consoles and movers, vari lite does movers (there consoles also aren't the best)... most companies know their place... ETC made a great console with the expression line, however the EOS already exist, its called a hog. They stole the obsession from strand. They make great dimmers and great fixtures and probably the best architectural controls, but they are not an automated light company. They need to learn their place, and fast, other companies already know what they are.
> Now.... let me hear it.



So right Footer. That's why in recent threads I keep preaching to look at the new Strand consoles. ETC express/expression is king of an entire area of the market right now. But who knows what they'll do with ION? It may suck. It may be that the Strand Palette's kick their butt. Just because ETC is on top now doesn't mean they will be forever. What if Selecon moved their operation to the U.S. bringing the price down and making access to their product easier? The mighty Source4 could join the 360Q in the used to be the standard lounge. These things happen in the market. You have to know what you are good at and just keep getting better or the world may pass you.


----------



## Footer (May 24, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> So right Footer. That's why in recent threads I keep preaching to look at the new Strand consoles. ETC express/expression is king of an entire area of the market right now. But who knows what they'll do with ION? It may suck. It may be that the Strand Palette's kick their butt. Just because ETC is on top now doesn't mean they will be forever. What if Selecon moved their operation to the U.S. bringing the price down and making access to their product easier? The mighty Source4 could join the 360Q in the used to be the standard lounge. These things happen in the market. You have to know what you are good at and just keep getting better or the world may pass you.



My biggest gripe about the expression line is that it was great stuff in 1996, it can't stand its ground in 2007. There is FAR better technology out there, and it has been out there for the last 7 years that blows expression out of the water. They could make software upgrades to make the board more user friendly and more functional, but they don't.


----------

